# WE DID IT!!!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Meet a girl with a new name as of this morning. This is Rally Champion (RACh) Lily. Thank you to all of Lily's fans and supporters here at PF. This doesn't happen in a vacuum. Thank you also to our judge Penny Haynes for nice courses (even though I made mistakes in the first one) and thanks to the Staten Island Companion Dog Training Club for being wonderful hosts for the 2 trials we did today and for the beautiful rosette and the RACh commemorative cone which I will get my rally friends to sign for us.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Best news today!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow congratulations 🎊


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Wonderful news! Great work team!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Huge congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Such a fabulous accomplishment! Congratulations and well done to both of you! Love that big, beautiful ribbon! 😊


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Awesome accomplishment to both of you! That is a lot of hard work.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Love it! Beautiful job, you two.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Congratulations Lily and Catherine! What an amazing achievement!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations to you both!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Team!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations to both of you. What a great achievement


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Great job!!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Well done, great achievement!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS 🎆✨🎉🎉🎊🎊🏆🥇🎆🎆✨ to you both 👏 🥂🤩🤩🤩🤩❤!!!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Woo hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay Lily!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

👏🥳💐 

Congratulations!🥳🐩🥳🐩🥳🐩!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations, it‘s been an amazing journey.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

wow wow wow!!!!! Congrats Team Lily - what an inspiration


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Well done, well earned ladies!! Congratulations!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Wonderful achievement, celebrate!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats to you both !


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations team Rally Champion Lily! The long hard journey is complete! Amazing accomplishment! Woo Hooo! 💥💫💥💫💦💨❤👏🤸‍♀️🐩🐾🐾🐾🐾!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congratulations, Catherine and Lily!!!!! You two are just amazing and I am so happy for you! 🌝


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Meet a girl with a new name as of this morning. This is Rally Champion (RACh) Lily.


Hoorah for Lily and Catherine! Congratulations!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations to you two!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Huge congratulations to you both!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Fantastic!!!
Way to go !!!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Hooray! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Congratulations to both of you! Such a great achievement  👍🌟🎉🧡🍾🥂


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow super great. You both worked hard for this achievement. Congratulations.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Congratulations on the results of your hard work and perseverance! *

Now ... what's your next goal? After you celebrate, of course. 🎉


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marguerite Lily and I are going to a poodle specialty pair of trials on April 9th to finish RM8 and to show in veterans. After that it will be Javelin's time to get polished up and finish one more leg Q for BN, but before then we will do RI with the goal of desensitizing him to the presence of a judge in the ring without anyone touching him. COVID wasn't good for his tolerance for the unexpected, time to stop using it as an excuse and get him out on the road. 

Lily will still be my CGC testing neutral dog and also my threshold measurement dog for training with reactive pet dogs. We will also enter for Master Class when it is convenient in our schedule.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Marguerite Lily and I are going to a poodle specialty pair of trials on April 9th to finish RM8 and to show in veterans. After that it will be Javelin's time to get polished up and finish one more leg Q for BN, but before then we will do RI with the goal of desensitizing him to the presence of a judge in the ring without anyone touching him. COVID wasn't good for his tolerance for the unexpected, time to stop using it as an excuse and get him out on the road.
> 
> Lily will still be my CGC testing neutral dog and also my threshold measurement dog for training with reactive pet dogs. We will also enter for Master Class when it is convenient in our schedule.


That sounds just about perfect. Enjoy!

Marguerite


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

That is fantastic. Congratulations to you both. Well Done.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry, I am just now seeing this. Congratulations Catherine and Lily [emoji322]
An inspiration to all of us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

🧡💛💚💙💜😍 WTG, Team Lily! Long road, a few bumps and delays, but WHOO HOOO!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Amazing. Completely amazing. You inspire me every day. Congratulations!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very impressive. All your hard work has paid off. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CT Girl we have had quite the journey from way back at the Quinnipiac Poodle Club where we met soooo many years ago. She is still the free spirited girl you saw there! I never really imagined we would do all we have done together back at the time of our baby steps.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are still enjoying the fruits of all our hard work. Lily's Rally Champion title certificate arrived in Monday's mail BF and I were both really excited to see our names (we co-own) with all of her titles up to March on it. Also today one of my friends (she videoed our title run came in to train for the first time since we finished (she has a litter of CKCS still nursing). She brought me a lovely gift to honor my pretty girl's life of showing in the great sport of rally.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a wonderful gift to remember Lily and your achievement. Very thoughtful friend.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> What a wonderful gift to remember Lily and your achievement. Very thoughtful friend.


She is a great friend and we go back over ten years. She was the first person who was welcoming to us at agility (where I found most people to be pretty clicky and often kind of nasty). She teaches at my club on Tuesdays and has given me lots of support for dealing with Javelin's problems after that disastrous trial in February.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so glad your certificate arrived, and am sure it will get a lovely frame 🤩. That pillow is just lovely, and absolutely one of the most thoughtful gifts she could have come up with. Congratulations again.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

What a beautiful treasure! So happy you have it. And congratulations all over again.


----------

